# Social Insurance



## ianuxb (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi there,

I came to Cyprus last summer on a short-term work contract and am leaving to head back to the UK in August this year.

Before I came out here, I am sure that I read somewhere that if you are in Cyprus for less than 3 years, that when you leave you can reclaim all of the contributions you made to the Social Insurance fund?

Can anyone please clarify whether this is the case or not? And if it is the case, how I go about doing it? I have tried to contact (by phone and email) the Department for Social Insurance, but I never get an answer.

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Many thanks,

Ian


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

Not sure about this one Ian I know you can claim back tax after the end of the financial year as i spoke to them on the telephone this week you need your P60 from last employer

Good luck on your move back to the UK we are making plans to head back also

Linda


----------



## ianuxb (Jun 26, 2008)

*Reply*

Hi Linda,

Thanks for the reply. Who did you speak to (do you have the number)? And how did they say that you go about reclaiming your tax?


----------

